# I made Aero a foraging Tray



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Well because of DallyTsuka and Cockatiel Loves posts on foraging trays I decided to make Aero one today. It has carrots, broccoli, crushed nutriberry, paper,carboard, uncooked macaroni noodles, pieces of jute rope, straws, millet,bamboo skewers, and yogurt treats.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I think he was mostly just trying to find the millet and play with all the neat stuff....when he touched the broccoli he would shake his head dont know if that meant he liked it or didnt like it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha awww how cute 

I done one today used a baking tray with straws and newspaper and seed stick, I also done a plate of broccoli and corn which i should of put it in the tray as its all over ha ha


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

YEY foraging  Looks as if it was a success  Well done


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yes i thought he might be afraid of it but guess not! I would of liked him to be more interested in the veggies but he at least tasted them and ill just keep putting in different ones til I find one he likes.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine didnt like broccoli and corn at first but i kept offering them and now they LOVE it


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

mine shake their heads with new foods all the time. offered parsley and dried chili peppers yesterday and thats the reaction i got from them, but they kept eating it. it might be a surprising unexpected texture or temperature or taste that makes them do it, i dunno.

looks like the foraging tray was a big success, and its a great way to try new foods for difficult birds lol (mine will try what i put on the plate, except green peppers. they run and hiss from those)

aero looks like hes really enjoying it!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes It kept Aero busy for quite some time so I think it was a hit! Thanks for the idea


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

not a problem. anything i post, go ahead and use the idea. like i care. if it makes other birds happy, then great


----------

